# CCFL Vs Edge/Back Lit LED without local dimming



## ajaymailed (Jul 1, 2012)

CNET writes about different types of LEDs.
LED TVs compared: Local dimming, edge-lit, and full array - CNET Reviews


> If you thought all LED TVs were created equal, you're underestimating the power of confusion as a marketing tool. In their continuing efforts to compete against the picture quality advantages of plasma-based flat-panel TVs, makers of LCDs TVs have introduced numerous new technologies. The most successful in our opinion is full-array LED backlighting with local dimming. When you see the words "LED TV" in an ad, it definitely refers to an LCD TV with an LED backlight, but what type of LED backlight and how it's configured make all the difference.
> 
> Below we've gathered reviews of six different "LED TVs" that provide examples of all four LED backlight configurations, but first we'll provide a bit of context. All LCD-based TVs rely on a backlight of some kind to illuminate the liquid-crystal panel itself. The most common use fluorescent backlights, known as CCFL, but a growing number feature LED backlights instead. LEDs use somewhat less power, can enable thinner flat-panel cabinets, and--crucially for TV makers--provide a great excuse to charge more money. But make no mistake: despite the misleading marketing, LED TVs are just LCD TVs with fancy backlights.
> 
> ...


So if much of lower priced LEDs are either backlit/edgelit without local dimming and if they are not better than regular CCFL, wouldn't it be better to go for CCFL.


----------



## devips (Jul 4, 2012)

But then you won't have the bragging rights!


----------

